# Rickey Davis OOOPS!



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

What a goofball. He missed an eastbay against the lakers. He still made the dunk cause the lakers were too lazy to walk back on D. It was bizarre.:laugh: Rickey Davis makes me laugh.:laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That was a joke.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

that was awesome! hey at least he didnt try to throw up the ball on his own goal to get a rebound


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Davis has made the C's better athletically, but he has no clue what it takes to contribute to a winner. He did the same thing for Clev when the Cavs were getting smoked by 20+ points late in the game, and Ricky would do a spectacular dunk. I guess he figures if he just gets the crowd oohing and aahhing, that is good enough. I supported him when he was a Cav, now, I'm glad he's not and I don't have to. Eric Williams contributes more to a team's chance to WIN by not even registering any sort of stat (playing solid defense, setting picks, rotating off his man, hustle, etc.), then any amazing Ricky slam, or any 25+ scoring outburst. Is Ricky fun to watch? Yeah. Is he a winner? No.


----------



## Dj_Danny_Dee (Aug 8, 2003)

WELL PUT
hahah... i was laughing so hard when i saw that.
Once he was on a breakaway you knew he was going to do some fancy... he can't resist. But when the ball slipped out of his hands and the look on his face... oh my... that was jokes.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> Rickey Davis makes me laugh.:laugh:


Sure he makes you laugh because he isn't on your team.
Every good scoring game he has had in a Celtics uniform has been him scoring in garbage time.

Danny Ainge will trade him for nothing by next year anyway so in the end his stay in a Celtics uniform will not have mattered. Just another * in a long list of stupid Rick Pitino , I mean Danny Ainge moves.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Rickey Davis OOOPS!*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Sure he makes you laugh because he isn't on your team.
> Every good scoring game he has had in a Celtics uniform has been him scoring in garbage time.


Didn't Ricky have 15 points in the first half though? And from what I watched of the first half it wasn't necessarily a blow out then.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That was hilarious especially when the commentator was like "He won't miss this one" and he did.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Can you say Fun-ny!!! Boy that was hilarious!!


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ALL3N IV3RS0N</b>!
> That was hilarious especially when the commentator was like "He won't miss this one" and he did.


Haha, the Lakers' commentator said, "That was the stupidest thing I've ever seen."


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Look at it this way: That was a better move than the almost-triple-double fiasco. Ricky Davis has improved mentally! Now he has to take the next step - Get two technicals (an ejection) late in a game when his team is up by one, just to cheer up his struggling teammates. Good intention, bad decision.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You guys should be this harsh on Larry Hughes.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> You guys should be this harsh on Larry Hughes.


I know what your talking about, but it was pointless, Wizards were killing them and the ball slipped out of his hands.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RhettO</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, the Lakers' commentator said, "That was the stupidest thing I've ever seen."


Actually the pass that Ricky intercepted to get that breakaway was a stupider play than the one Ricky made-- but the pass was just unspectacularly stupid.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

what's your point ????? 
ya'll hating on this kid coz he want's to entertain the fans?? he scored didn't he?? useless thread......


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually the pass that Ricky intercepted to get that breakaway was a stupider play than the one Ricky made-- but the pass was just unspectacularly stupid.


Yeah, actually the commentator's said that the Lakers not getting back on defense was just as stupid right after they said that.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Ah well i doubt anyone realizes that he threw down a sick dunk after he got the ball back...a side windmill... i know it was srupid of him to try that dunk, especially in a critical game... the Celtics are in a playoff race..they need the wins not the show... does anybody remember Richard Jefferson trying to windmill the ball down about a month ago and it went clear off the backboard..that was hilarous...considering he never even hit the rim even with his hand....lol... hm i wonder why nobod is hating on him


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

lol...i was just wondering...should he even have been ale to dunk the ball after...like honestly...isnt that a self pass.the ball never hit the rim or backboard??? oh nevermind... Damn Rick u could have gotten a rebound witht aht...but honestly..he should have been called for a self pass on that play


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Great Idea.

Lets fine and ban all attempts of exciting play unless it is a nail biter game.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> He did the same thing for Clev when the Cavs were getting smoked by 20+ points late in the game, and Ricky would do a spectacular dunk


Fans are what make teams survive. Whats wrong with dunks when getting blown out, teams need exciting players. 
If you say Ricky just do a lay up, you'd be pissed. So don't complain when he tries a dunk like that, and if I'm not mistaken that was a home game and that could have gotten momentum to turn in the C's favor.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I am not at all opposed to big time dunks.... if fact, I LOVE big dunks In SOMEONE's GRILL at crunch time..... but.... if you watched the bad Cavs games, when Ricky went into show-time mode, he quit playing defense (not just him, but he is who we is talkin' about), and started poaching.... looking for dunk opportunities. 
The games kinda degenerated into no-defense matador dunk fests.... ain't no way his dunks at that point were momentum builders. 
To get back into games being 15+ down, you gotta get defensive stops FIRST. That may be boring, but I'd rather win boring, than lose ANY game filled with amazing dunkages.... but that's just my view. 
It seems like Ricky doesn't mind losing, as long as he looks good. Same as the triple-double fiasco... why try to do it the wrong way, unless you thought it would get you more publicity? And guess what, it worked. And as selfish as it was, he just laughed it off.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> I am not at all opposed to big time dunks.... if fact, I LOVE big dunks In SOMEONE's GRILL at crunch time..... but.... if you watched the bad Cavs games, when Ricky went into show-time mode, he quit playing defense (not just him, but he is who we is talkin' about), and started poaching.... looking for dunk opportunities.
> The games kinda degenerated into no-defense matador dunk fests.... ain't no way his dunks at that point were momentum builders.
> To get back into games being 15+ down, you gotta get defensive stops FIRST. That may be boring, but I'd rather win boring, than lose ANY game filled with amazing dunkages.... but that's just my view.
> It seems like Ricky doesn't mind losing, as long as he looks good. Same as the triple-double fiasco... why try to do it the wrong way, unless you thought it would get you more publicity? And guess what, it worked. And as selfish as it was, he just laughed it off.


yeah a steal and 2 points on fast break is very selfish. stop hatin this kid...


----------

